# This book makes you smarter



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

Does anyone else here feelt hat this book makes you abit smarter than you were before you read it?


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Jan 1, 2002)

I have to admit, I liked the book a great deal, and now reading Unfinished Tales I grow more andmore fond of it. Of course I felt smarter, I feel smarter after every book I read, but especially this one.


----------



## Atticus (Jan 1, 2002)

In my opinion, this book, as all of Tolkien's epic works, makes a true fan feel as if he is a hold of something no one else, or few else have. Wiser, smarter, or just in hold of a great treasure. That is why I think so many of us had a hard time letting go when the movies were made; Lord of the Rings, and anything else of Tolkien's work they might put out into the wide media world, is a hard gift to pass on, especially to the cruel public world and the media. We, a large number of us in fact, have kept hold of a widely known, but well-kept secret all these years, and now it is sent, almost against our wills, to the entire world.
What was something that people saw us sitting alone somewhere on a bus, a store, a restaurant, or wherever reading is no longer really a mystery to them. And now they have the chance to bask in this great knowledge that is truly in the books, and it has us rethinking quite a few things.

Well, I went overboard with that post, enough has been said, and the subject went way off.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*In agreeance*

I would have to agree though, these people who watch the movie will never understand the true values that were in the book . I like the way you used wiser, that is a much better word to use.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 1, 2002)

It cetainly is a good course of Mental Calisthenics!


----------



## Woo (Jan 2, 2002)

I certainly agree with u lot there.
As a person i've changed for the better and i am going to contradict my self.
I hope they never make a film of the silmarrillion!!!!
Why? because P.J has taken the The Lord of the Rings and as an adaptation he has raped it.
The events in the Silmarillion are all that is left of middle earth that is untouched by the medias fingers.


----------



## Telchar (Jan 3, 2002)

We don't need a second rape of the Silmarills..

I'm curently re-reading the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales..
A friend of mine said I ought to do that, so I'm doing it..


----------



## lilhobo (Jan 3, 2002)

this book is so freakin sad!!!! there are no good endings!!!

much like Dallas and the rest of the Mills and Boons Soapies


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 3, 2002)

*WHAT*

They are good endings it just they usually dont end happily.


----------



## Atticus (Jan 4, 2002)

The endings were not always, if ever, happy. I think the reason this was done is because of the fact that sacrifices must be made to ensure the future. They done whatever they had to do to at least make life tolerable, much less a paradise. Things worked out the way they had to so everything else would fall into place. It's like Frodo with the ring; the quest damaged him in ways that were hardly curable. He was hit from all angles during his journey, and remained sick even after the destruction of the ring.
That is what these stories have always been about, self-sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 7, 2002)

knowing that the movie has released and millions of people who haven't actually read the book will be watching it makes me feel like i've lost a deep secret and that i'll probably have to spend my time now correcting idiots who think they know about the middle-earth and want to flaunt it.....and oh yeah i feel really smart too....


----------



## Atticus (Jan 7, 2002)

One of my friends asked me which parts of the movie were incorrect...I told him I didn't have that long to explain.

The movie is God's gift to cinema, although not being the best adaptation. Still perfect enough though. But yes, our secrets have been exposed to the world, but at least they now have a small understanding of what has kept us enthralled now for so long.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 7, 2002)

Here here.
But I do believe there will be alot of ignorant peole who think they know it all now.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 8, 2002)

i'm hoping that these people who know a bit about "our secret" don't think the movies all there is to it and then just leave the whole thing until the next movie cos then its just going to be ignorant half-baked ideas running around....


----------



## Atticus (Jan 8, 2002)

Actually, that was my first fear. People being know-it-alls just because they saw the movie. And it will happen.


----------



## BluestEye (Jan 8, 2002)

I don't know... I haven't heard from anyone untill now saying that he thinks he "knows it all" just by seeing the movie. What I heard was: "Wow! This is how it ENDS? But what happened next? A movie can't end like this!" from the line before me in the cinema. People didn't know it was only the first movie of a trillogy! Other people said it was a great movie, and some said that if this is only a movie - the book must be much better.
What I am truly curious is how people that haven't read the book _felt_ when they saw the movie. Did it got this fantasy-feeling into their hearts like Tolkien knew how to do?

BluestEye


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 8, 2002)

But don't fporget al you have to do to teach these people that they don't know much is mention stuff that they will not have reference too like tom bombadil or silomarillion.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 9, 2002)

i tried that but the idiots just wont quit.... 
i mentioned all stuff about olorin and the istari but they thought that it was all a lie!!!!! and they thought that the only thing tolkien had ever written was the lotr.....


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 9, 2002)

We'll then beat em up and put fear in there hearts. Thats what I do. They said it was a three part but now they know, ohh yes now they know its a six part.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 12, 2002)

but i'm small and weak.....


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

If you work out you will become strong, I am sure of it.


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 12, 2002)

Hello to all! I havent been here for quite a while! Anyway to the thread. . .I agree with Atticus and all the rest that we have lost something personal, that even though millions have read it, it was still a secret to us. 

I actually was in more of a rage at the stupid people sitting behind me at the movie than the movie itself. Stuff like one moron didn't know what was going on, so the other moron sitting next to him said, "That Gandalf guy went to talk to his boss, Saruman. That Saruman guy taught Gandalf everything he knows". 

I can see an upside though. I went to the movie with a bunch of friends that have never read the books, and now one is reading the them, and two more want to read them as soon as possible.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah I did the same thing to my friend but I suggested readijng the silmarillion which he is doing now instead of lotr.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 13, 2002)

guys who read books dont work out..... 
ok the "telling other people who've watched the movie to read the book" thing works but only in some cases.....anyway its all bugging.....


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 14, 2002)

guys who read books dont work out? 
You have to keep a good balance of physical and mental training in your life to keep fit mate. You should try doing some training even if it is just running around the block, What sport do you play? As in ball sports.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 14, 2002)

ok i didnt mean it literally......i do play.....and the small and weak thing was a joke too(in case anyone took it seriously).....this doesnt mean i'm unnaturally large and overpowerful.....
i usually play basketball, football and cricket......


----------

